# New pics of the crew!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I know it's been awhile since I shared new pics, so I thought I'd share a bunch of photos taken over the summer so far. 

I'll start with pics from yesterday night... we took the cat-friendly portion of the crew (Bandit, Tempo, and Loki) to my parents' house for a pool party. 

The food was on the deck, so Bandit and Loki parked it at the top of the deck stairs... 









Loki eventually got bored and worked on destroying a beach ball.  (An already-deflated one, mind you!)









Tempo spent the evening working up devilish schemes, of course.









Bandit and Tempo in the truck on the way home.









More as I upload them...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

My husband decided it would be fun to taunt the dogs with inflatable pool toys. 





































Loki ended up snatching the inflatable shield... hilarity ensued: 



























Amazingly, we got in back in one piece with no damage!

More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hiking with Bandit and Tempo at Hinckley Lake... I canicrossed with Tempo, while DH walked Bandit with his new pack.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Willow and Jasper being their usual wonderful, photogenic selves (even if they're muddy and in their summer coats) - also, notice that Jasper's undereye mask returned with his summer coat!





































Tempo is growing up to be a beautiful, beautiful dog:





































More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Tempo is also crazy to run:





































More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I think that scent-rolling must be the premier pleasure of wolfdom (and wolfdog-dom):





































More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

And lastly, some pics from the late winter and spring I never posted.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh! And a new exciting addition - the training cart that will be used for sleddog training this coming fall! 










And that's it! Hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

tempo reminds me so much of keno! she is growing up wonderfully!

and the rest of your pack are just amazing. i hope to someday have the land to be able to have an enclosure similar to yours. adn that fenced in type outdoor room, i would love to be able to add on to our house with something like that.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazing pictures!!! Tempo is growing up nicely, and they are all stunning as always.

Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, Tempo is so big now! She was a cute puppy and is turning into a beautiful dog. The others are all looking good, too! Jasper's so cute with his submissive ears.


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW...Amazing! Quick question, those are wolf-dog hybrids right? Whatever, they're stunning! And just because I don't know your dogs that well, could you tell me which dog is which (just go in order left to right from you signature thing) Thank you. Once again, tres beaux!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful!!! <3 <3 <3 I totally love your dogs! Tempo is such a beautiful young lady!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Stunning, as always. Tempo is turning into a real powerhouse!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Adore your crew, as always. I love Jasper's fuzzy summer look.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!! I love love love Tempo!!! Gosh she's maturing nicely! <3
Nessa


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely, lovely pictures - thanks for posting! Tempo is really growing up fast. And you're right - she is very striking looking. Loved the running pictures. How big will she get, do you think?

Good to see Jasper enjoying himself. Have things calmed down with him?

Loki with the pool toy looks so much like Poca sneaking off with a prize I just had to laugh. Other dogs just don't stand a chance when she's got her eye on something she wants. Loki looks much the same!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Fabulous pictures! Can't believe how grown up Tempo is getting. I love seeing the crew. Those pics of them chasing your DH are hilarious!



> And just because I don't know your dogs that well, could you tell me which dog is which (just go in order left to right from you signature thing)


I'm not Nekomi, but I can do this. Left to right: Willow (possible low content wolfdog), Bandit (dog), Jasper (low/mid? content wolfdog), Loki (dog), and Tempo (dog).


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs! Its amazing how big Tempo has gotten, she's so beautiful. Your whole pack is beautiful.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Tempo is just gorgeous! Beautiful girl! I can't believe the pool toy was not instantly deflated when Loki got it! 

Love your pack, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't been able to access DF in the past few weeks very much and I LOVE this photo update. I was feeling deprived of your presence Nekomi!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! Amazing, gorgeous pictures! I love the ones with your hubby too - too funny!!  The pups are all so good looking!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Keechak said:


> I haven't been able to access DF in the past few weeks very much and I LOVE this photo update. I was feeling deprived of your presence Nekomi!


I agree with this statement! It's good to see everyone happy and having a good time. And holy moly, Tempo is a very pretty girl! Love LOVE the eyes.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

all of your dogs are abolutely beautiful


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I love all of your dogs! They are absolutely gorgeous! And Tempo is getting so big (and more beautiful by the day, it seems!)


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome shots! Love so many of them...

I just checked out your blog, very cool! Will be following...


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I am just stunned at how big Tempo is! She is gorgeous! I love your pack, but Jasper is literally breath-taking.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ahem...cough...cough....BUMP!!

Needing new pictures of Tempo and the crew! It's been way too long.......


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Winnie, I was just thinking the same thing today!  I'll try to get more pics up soon, I've got lots!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Ahem...cough...cough....BUMP!!
> 
> Needing new pictures of Tempo and the crew! It's been way too long.......


Someone needs to slap Nekomi in the head or something! WAAAYYYY to long between pics of the crew. You'd think she had better things to do than to keep us happy here on DF!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL! Well, here ya go!

Queen Willow relaxing on the couch with me 



















Willow hanging out in her "den" under the bushes:










Foster boy Tacoma, playing with Willow in the house:



















And learning all about the crate and the Manners Minder:










Unfortunately, that's all I have right now! I need to take new ones of Jasper, Tempo, Bandit and Loki this week.  I've been so insanely busy and haven't had a chance for much photo-taking!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Willow hanging out in her "den" under the bushes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! Seeing your pups is such eye candy for me. All better now. 

Love the shot of Willow in her den. And Tacoma's head lock on Willow is priceless! ("Dis izn't berry comford-a-bull!")

Thanks! Can't wait to see how Tempo has changed....


----------

